# Found Banded (Racing?) Pigeon - Toronto



## LisaBull (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello! Yesterday a beautiful white and brown pigeon landed on our front walkway. VERY friendly - and wouldn't fly away. We don't know if s/he is hurt or not - just won't leave! We kept it overnight in a box with water and food. Seems happy today - still won't leave. Band #OGRC2209
Call me at (416) 901-7130 or (416) 587-4480 - Lisa
Thank you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LisaBull said:


> Hello! Yesterday a beautiful white and brown pigeon landed on our front walkway. VERY friendly - and wouldn't fly away. We don't know if s/he is hurt or not - just won't leave! We kept it overnight in a box with water and food. Seems happy today - still won't leave. Band #OGRC2209
> Call me at (416) 901-7130 or (416) 587-4480 - Lisa
> Thank you!


Can someone call this person and give them the info below?

ONTARIO GIANT RUNT CLUB " O G R C " 

Jose Jesus 

615B Brock Ave.
Toronto, Ont.
M6H 3P1
(416) 531-8080


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I called Lisa and gave her the information, telephone number and address of the owner of the bird. She had already given the bird to the animal shelter. I hope the owner can claim it.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I called Lisa and gave her the information, telephone number and address of the owner of the bird. She had already given the bird to the animal shelter. I hope the owner can claim it.
> 
> George


Thank you George. So, you spoke to her directly?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Yes. She answered the phone and seemed surprised about the call. She said the animal shelter had come and picked up the bird today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Yes. She answered the phone and seemed surprised about the call. She said the animal shelter had come and picked up the bird today.


I sure hope they know how to trace the band. Maybe she will call them and tell them. 
I can't believe that she posted over 10 hours ago and no one here answered her...........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I gave her the name and phone number to call. Hopefully she will get some answers.

George


----------

